

The Great Grocery Game - ruswick
http://teejm.com/the-great-grocery-game

======
brian_wendt
Wow, just wow. Life hack for the win. As for female vs male shoppers I'd
disagree with that women make better shoppers. What I would agree on is that
in America there are more women doing grocery shopping which means your odds
of having a women deliverer do better is good. However I'd argue that in this
case Exec just provides a more thorough service hence the extra cost. My wife
classically falls victim to marketing ploys and fancy packaging rather than
getting the best deal. She often doesn't remember what supplies we already
have at the house so I end up with a new bag of powdered sugar every holiday
season.

------
ceeK
How does this sort of service compare to direct supermarket delivery? Seems
like they can significantly reduce overheads due to bulking the deliveries,
although at the expense of speciality requests (i.e. ripe avocado).

------
Shivetya
Interesting to see so much difference between three similar services on the
same area. Though I do not understand why you felt having a woman on one team
made it better. Seems as this heavily biased the results.

~~~
teej
I expected most of the services to screw up on the avocado, that's why I made
it part of the order. When the Postmate got it right we speculated over why.
The answer we came to is that women are more likely to closely evaluate
produce. After talking to some of the services, it turns out that women are
overwhelmingly better shoppers. I assume this is because culturally women
grocery shop more than men.

~~~
moogleii
I would edit that into the post. Right now, "It's hard to say whether this was
due to the startup or because the competitor was a female and thus had more
attention to detail" sounds quite different.

------
TannerLD
Very detailed analysis of different grocery services. I love how the items
that were selected with some additional information (freshest milk, ripe
avocado, etc…).

